# Big bass for small creek



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I caught this on Blackwater today on a pink trickworm. The wife and I were just beatin the heat at the creek, glad I brought the fishin rod.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice one , especially for skinny water. I bet the lack of rain recently has the fish gathered up in some of the deeper holes.


----------



## JJ Stephens (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice Catch!



Believe it or not, my dad used to catch tons of bass that big and bigger up blackwater south of deaton's bridge. You could actually take a smaller boat all the way up the river before it re-routed out through the swamp after hurricane Ivan. We were members of Panhandle Hunting Club and the back side of our property line was the river. Most of that club was taken over by the Hutton Game Reserve and the State Prison.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

that is a stud bass for such a small river! congrats


----------



## gmlee (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice fish!!! No better way to spend a day than setting a hook.:clap


----------



## studter (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah we have creeks here in central MS thats anywhere from knee deep to usually no more than waist/chest deep that we walk and we been know to catch 5 and 6 lbs bass. You talking about stong fish as they have been fighting most of there lives.. Fun times


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice Bass !!


----------



## bjg8 (Sep 2, 2008)

nice fish... i love bass in blackwater


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

If you fish the creeks in that area hard, fish that size are really happen on a regular basis. We caught 1 off coldwater creek that was 7lbs 9oz.


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

These fish all came out of a smaller creek than that on the lower end of blackwater river. The largest was 6.9 in the right pic. The fish on the left side left pic was about 3.5


----------



## superstar (Jul 9, 2009)

that is a nice bass, you can thank them boys fron the northwest florida open bass tourney. the organizner lives in milton and was tired of driving too catch bass so most of there tourneys go out of blackwater they collect fish from escambia and yellow and turn them loose on blackwater. if your a miltonite thats good.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish Larry......I knew I should have went to the river with you guys!


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Blackwater has produced some quality fish over the last few years. An 11# was caught back in the spring. That thing was impressive. None the less, you guys have some great bass there. Congrats!!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

> *obigwilliso (7/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some stud bass. But I was fishing in the way upper end of blackwater, no triton bass boats can go there safely. I was wade fishing. I do see alot of canoes though.


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

I know exactly where you were. I take my 14ft kennedy craft up there all the time. As for the triton, the creek i was in when i caught those fish is actually narrower than the upper river, but there is more depth. Nice catch though. If your interested, be glad to take ya for a run up north blackwater for some action.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Hell ya, Obigwilliso, lets go fishin.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Can you get to Coldwater Creek from Carpenter's Park and if you can, how far up the river is it?


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

> *auguy7777 (7/17/2009)*Can you get to Coldwater Creek from Carpenter's Park and if you can, how far up the river is it?


Yes....depending on the boat, you can make it in about 20 minutes or so. Make sure batteries are charged. You will need it to pull.


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

To make it up coldwater you need a boat without tilt trim so the motor will kick up. be careful when entering coldwater from blackwater because there are several large stumps. After that, we run my 25 hp. full throttle.


----------



## T (May 20, 2009)

Nice fish!


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

awesome catch larry.......your right, good thing you brought your pole along!


----------

